# Ignore this post.



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

I need no more rats!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Good home for any rats! Chicago, IL*



coliekumar said:


> I love rats and would be happy to take any in that need good homes!


I think you would need to tell people how you would care for the rats you take in, if they would get vet care, what cages you use, etc

Just because you love an animal might not make you an appropriate home to some people.


----------



## kevils4 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Good home for any rats! Chicago, IL*

I love my rats so i want to arrange home for them.


*Pet Supplies*


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Good home for any rats! Chicago, IL*

I think you would need to tell people how you would care for the rats you take in, if they would get vet care, what cages you use, etc

Just because you love an animal might not make you an appropriate home to some people.
[/quote]

That is a terrific point! I have several cages available. A single level FN cage, a super pet multi-level my first home, some various smaller cages that could fit a pair of rats and an XL Super Pet cage (the kind that come with no extra levels or anything) I have two girls right now (that came to me pregnant) and two boys. I use rat lab blocks for food with fresh fruits and veggies and also the general seed mixes as additional treat. I use Aspen bedding. I have a rat vet available. I will be finding homes for many of my babies, so it may seem strange that I want to take in rats, but I would like rats who are older (and harder to find a home for) to get a good home too.


----------

